# Added 300gig hd and still only says 40 hours



## randyontivo (May 25, 2006)

I have a Tivo TCD540040 (40 hour) Series 2 Software Version 7.2.0-oth-01-2-540. I used the weaknees walkthrough (for the first time) with the downloadable CD The formating and setup seemed to go quickly, but when I started my tivo up the system info says "Recording Capacity: Variable, upto 40 hours". I restarted and it said the same thing. Can anyone tell me what I need to do.  Thank you


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

What command(s) did you use?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd guess that you didn't use the 'mfsadd -x /dev/hdx' (x=300GB drive) command to expand the image to fill the 300GB drive. You can just reconnect the drive and use the mfstools cd to do it.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

since its not too late, might i suggest to copy to the 300 gig instead of add and put the 40 gig on a shelf for emergency backup?
that way if the 300 gig ever dies you can allways copy from the 40 gig on to another drive and be off in running in minutes
just a thought


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

*randyontivo* Are you totaly confused yet  
Please post the command string that you used there are a couple of factors that need to be considered when using a drive that is larger then 250G. I also second *Synthohol* suggestion on not using the 40G in a dual drive configuration if that was what you are planning.


----------



## rschwarz_jr (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm having the same problem with a 320 Gig drive showing 39 hours.
I have a HD10-250 and I used instacake.

any suggestions for me?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Synthohol said:


> since its not too late, might i suggest to copy to the 300 gig instead of add and put the 40 gig on a shelf for emergency backup?
> that way if the 300 gig ever dies you can allways copy from the 40 gig on to another drive and be off in running in minutes
> just a thought


THAT is a very good idea...then the need for a added bracket isnt there anymore...saving money...


----------

